# New here with a ???



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

:smthumbup: So I have spent the day reading all of you guys' responses to all the different questions that pop on here and I figured there is a diverse enough knowledge base to ask this question without getting flamed too hard...so here goes! BTW new member here.

So I have been married for going on 4 years this summer and some things have changed over time. In the beginning *(i.e.-college for me) I had a libido that was second to none. When I met my wife after college she had the same thing. We explored that to the fullest *(8 and 9 hour romps....very nice.) however in time things have gotten a bit mechanical with her. I still have this raging libido *(27 years old) and hers has totally slowed off *(26 years old). I have tried to bring it up and recreate situations that used to work really well for us. I would have to say I am a borderline addict almost. Sex is like the most relaxing thing in the world to me and it is most of what I think about. I cna't figure out for the life of me how to get her that into it again....soooooooo I pose the question for everyone else. If you were trying to tell someone you wanted to rock their world for 8 or 9 hours and do crazy things that you used to do, how would you pitch it?

I can't wait to read these by the way!


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol, every now and then I feel like I am all alone in that problem, haha. Thanks for the welcome....I will be frequenting this board. I am sure I have some valuable stuff to toss in as well as recieve back. BTW your avatar is amazingly hot. Need to get one on here....can't do that at work though, lol.


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

Well because my particular job is recession proof I have tried zipping her off to different cities, romantic hotel views bottles of wine and heated advances and we have sex but she has gone from wild and crazy to wanting missionary exclusively and it is a "as quick as possible" situation. By mechanical I mean when she is in the mood it is a "hey, let's go do it" situation and it is all of a 15 minute experience. We both orgasm, but that just doesn't fulfill the needs if you know what I am saying. So I guess mechanical is 3-4 times a week we have sex for 15 minutes. I know exactly what to do to make her orgasm and then me orgasm and done. Never changes. Aside from quick weekend trips I did a cut cycle with weight lifting and tanned for a few weeks to make sure I was at my hottest, and then did the rose petal bit. I even tried taking her dancing to get things heated up....some other gal there was ready, but my wife alas was not. I don't know what else to try. I have even kicked up the foreplay a good bit *(read ~1hour of exploring with my tongue) to no avail...


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I did try a pretty dirty message in her lunch bad one day....and she was interested in getting right to it but it was still just the usual.
I have also left messages in her car, since I leave for work before her. I guess what I am trying to get back to is our hour or more long play sessions...now she is more interested in getting to the TV, you know what I mean?


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

Fair enough, thanks for the input and I will give that a go. Guess it is a bit like getting greedy if 3-4times a week is still going. Tough to let go of past fun we have had. I will talk to her and see how she feels and make sure we both understand where the other is coming from. Thanks Star.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm sorry, but 8-9 hours of doing just about anything on a regular basis sounds like work!!!

Does she get breaks? Holidays off?

First of all try talking.

I'm guessing that you are going to have to end up meeting somewhere in the middle. I bet she's feeling pressured by all of your efforts, and the best sex is when you are both relaxed and enjoying.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Lostbut.... said:


> : When I met my wife after college she had the same thing. We explored that to the fullest *(8 and 9 hour romps....very nice.) however in time things have gotten a bit mechanical with her.


My Lord, I would love to hear all the details of a 8-9 hour romp! DO you mean literally being in bed this amount of time? I can see holding each other, watching an erotic movie together, a little candlelight, feeding each other, spending hours together, maybe doing a position for a few minutes, playing a game, back to a movie, but not romping the "whole" time. 


Please explain what it used to be like? 

I'm curious myself !! Maybe we all can learn a thing or 2.


----------

